# Hello all!



## DauntlessDriver (Apr 28, 2008)

Greetings, fellow warbird lovers!

If any of y'all are familiar with Sim-Outhouse - Combat Flight Center - Sim-Outhouse and are part of that forum, you will know me by my other titles... DauntlessDriver546.... or "Spinner-Boy," or "Mr. Hollywood"...  

Anyway, I wanted to talk about the REAL planes as well as the virtual ones. I am a college student at Kent State University, and I have had a love affair with warbirds since I was a young teen, maybe earlier. I do not wanna brag, but I have studied World War II aircraft and a lot of other eras of aviation with great interest, I subscribe to Flight Journal... la dee da... I have well over 400 collected books, magazines, authentic literature... and I love it!

At any rate, when I talk to other people about warbirds, I get a cold shoulder. I hope that I can share my passion for warbirds with all of you here. I am sure I will enjoy checkin' the forums!

About me... I am training to be a pilot... nothing really big, although my dream is to get rated for the P-51 Mustang... now, if y'all think that I'm "just another Mustangs-only person," 'tis not true. I believe the best fighter of World War II was the Focke-Wulf 190D, but that's not for this time... I enjoy flying Combat Flight Simulator 2, and I highly recommend this game to anyone interested in such things.

I would love to get involved with the actual maintenance and flying of warbirds... if you have any leads or whatever, let me know... I have nothing to bring to the table but a willing heart and a strong hand!  

I hope this will let you all get a good idea of who I am!

DD


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, first of all WELCOME matey! Second, getting a cold shoulder here for talking about real birds, not very likely...
Things can get "stressed up" sometimes, you'll only have to worry about an occasional bruised lip, black eye, dislocated jaw and other minor injuries...
I'm sure that you'll dod just fine....


Watch out Njaco though, if he doesn't get the attention that he wants, he start ho hump legs, which many here have suffered the unpleasant surprise of...

Thorlifter, Mr T....is a unique case on his own....

Lesofprimus...."Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words can never hurt me"....whoever said that has never been the target of LP's verbal abuse, he's taking it and changed it into an artform of never before seen quality and severity, when it comes to foul language.... asbestos suite and bullet proof west recommended....

ccheese....is da smooth talker of this forum....

FLYBOYJ...has a tounge with more sarcasm sharper than a Samurai sword, better stay in his good book...

Adler, treat him good or he'll show you his belly dancing qualities....a sight that few people has recovered from.

The Diggers and Kiwis on this forum are alright I guess, as long as they stay in their corner....which, for some bl**dy odd reason they never do.. 

I could tell you alot more about the interns of this forum, no names, but I won't...I want to have at least have SOME fun watching you scream for mummy and run for cover....

May you rest in peace...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hell lucky you didnt have to scare the guy off that fast welcome to the playground DD. And dont be scared we had lucky fixed when njaco went into heat


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Hell lucky you didnt have to scare the guy off that fast welcome to the playground DD. And dont be scared we had lucky fixed when njaco went into heat



*Spits ice cream on the screen, through his nose and coughs* 
LMFAO!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 28, 2008)

GOTCHA!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

THAT was NOT why I went to the vetdoctor....TO bit me and I wanted to make sure that I didn't catch anything, so I went to get a shot for rabies and what not...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 28, 2008)

" Paging dr hackemoff lucky is in room 13, paging dr hackemoff....."


----------



## DauntlessDriver (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys are making me ROFLMAO!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Oh and contrary to what Lucky has stated I do not belly dance. He is just pissed off because I am heterosexual and therefore am not into him.

Sorry Lucky I will not go on a date with you! You will just have to get over it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!   You guys are too much!

Welcome DD. I can be nice..........when I want to be!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum. Oh and contrary to what Lucky has stated I do not belly dance. He is just pissed off because I am heterosexual and therefore am not into him.
> 
> Sorry Lucky I will not go on a date with you! You will just have to get over it!



I'm a what now!?  "Someone" sent me a copy of you practicing your skipping, jumping, shaking and what not....didn't get that far before my player spit the DVD out, almost cutting my foot off, and never worked again....had to buy a new TV as well....

I think that it was you that went off in huff, when you you commented on a hot "bird" and I thoght that she was just "naah, she's ok"...when you asked for my opinion.... "my" kinda woman you can find in the "Breaking News" thread....Son!

Therefore, we're back to this old Queen stuff again.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm a what now!?  "Someone" sent me a copy of you practicing your skipping, jumping, shaking and what not....didn't get that far before my player spit the DVD out, almost cutting my foot off, and never worked again....had to buy a new TV as well....
> 
> I think that it was you that went off in huff, when you you commented on a hot "bird" and I thoght that she was just "naah, she's ok"...when you asked for my opinion.... "my" kinda woman you can find in the "Breaking News" thread....Son!
> 
> Therefore, we're back to this old Queen stuff again.....




Quit lying now!

How many times have I had to close your *Gorgous Men in Leather Thread*??


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just because you're a MOD doesn't give you the right to run your BDSM thread in a "members only" mode....Njaco, TO, Mr T and others have complained....not that it bothers me...each to their own I say....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Just because you're a MOD doesn't give you the right to run your BDSM thread in a "members only" mode....Njaco, TO, Mr T and others have complained....not that it bothers me...each to their own I say....



Lucky you about to become very unlucky....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Walking dangerously close to the line...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2008)

No I am kidding with you Lucky.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure Adler, that's me typical Swedish as Les said...gullable...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Aaaand here's Gnomey, the man with the golden tongue....second word since August 12th 2007.....well done mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2008)

Second word since August last year is stretching it a bit, just because I don't have internet regularly here in SA doesn't mean I don't speak and at least when I do I make sense unlike the bumbling Swede living in Wegieland...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## DauntlessDriver (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool! I didn't know I could start a fight with my first post! And I get a ringside seat! TOO COOL! ROFL


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

You ain't seen nothing yet kid....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes someone mentioned me having to sit in the corner, limey prick !!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2008)

DauntlessDriver said:


> Cool! I didn't know I could start a fight with my first post! And I get a ringside seat! TOO COOL! ROFL



Ringside seat my butt. Get your newbie ars in the ring kid!  

Just messing with ya DD. This is how these threads go. Lucky makes a remark, then someone outs Lucky (for the millionth time), then he gets his pink mini in a wad, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 28, 2008)

DauntlessDriver said:


> Greetings, fellow warbird lovers!
> 
> DD


Welcome!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Hell lucky you didnt have to scare the guy off that fast welcome to the playground DD. And dont be scared we had lucky fixed when njaco went into heat



OK now let's stop the BSing for a moment and explain to the newbie what really happened at the Vets office. Lucky and Njaco were sitting there next to their masters when Njaco turns to Lucky and asks why he's at the Vets? Lucky said "When my master finally got home last night I was so happy to see him I forgot myself and started to hump his leg. Now he's having me fixed. What about you Njaco, why are you here?" Njaco replied " Well, I was lounging out on the nice cool marble floor in the bathroom when my master came in to take a bath. She stripped down and was bent over the tub adjusting the water and I couldn't resist that sight so I tried to give it to her doggie style." "Oh!" Said Lucky, "So you're getting fixed too huh?" "No, no" responded Njaco "just getting my nails trimmed."


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2008)

At a boy Njaco......I knew you had it in you.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

WTF!!! I leave you guys for a few hours and all hell breaks loose!! And you have memories like a collander!

Lucky, you tried to hump my leg but it had a headache. But thats ok. DD, don't get scared by Lucky. He just found a found a previously unknown use for sheep...WOOL!

Of course, we tolerate him because........


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2008)

If ya didn't know better, you'd think we didn't like Lucky. But he's the red headed step inbred retarted bi-sexual pennyless homeless male stripper brother that we all love.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey mate welcome............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Ringside seat my butt. Get your newbie ars in the ring kid!
> 
> Just messing with ya DD. This is how these threads go. Lucky makes a remark, then someone outs Lucky (for the millionth time), then he gets his pink mini in a wad, yadda yadda yadda.


1: It wasn't my mini.....
2: It's baby blue....
3: You didn't talk to me for two weeks, since you realized it fitted me better than you and that I have better looking legs....



DOUGRD said:


> OK now let's stop the BSing for a moment and explain to the newbie what really happened at the Vets office. Lucky and Njaco were sitting there next to their masters when Njaco turns to Lucky and asks why he's at the Vets? Lucky said "When my master finally got home last night I was so happy to see him I forgot myself and started to hump his leg. Now he's having me fixed. What about you Njaco, why are you here?" Njaco replied " Well, I was lounging out on the nice cool marble floor in the bathroom when my master came in to take a bath. She stripped down and was bent over the tub adjusting the water and I couldn't resist that sight so I tried to give it to her doggie style." "Oh!" Said Lucky, "So you're getting fixed too huh?" "No, no" responded Njaco "just getting my nails trimmed."



1: "His" leg....? This is the usual misinterpretation....some never listen and learn! I'm not gonna go into details here since this is a open family friendly forum...but I can asure that it's NO "he" or "his" except me in it....

2: This is another one of those fabricated fiction or fairy tales that's floating around....NOWHERE does it say that she's waayyy past best before date, never shaves or keep "itself" in a good presentable state... When this "thing" is out and about, you think it's a total solareclipse....
It doesn't say either that the last time she actually "got lucky", Richard Nixon was still President....and she was much better looking!  



Thorlifter said:


> If ya didn't know better, you'd think we didn't like Lucky. But he's the red headed step inbred retarted bi-sexual pennyless homeless male stripper brother that we all love.


The only thing that you managed to get right there is that I'm male....I'll give you a chance to correct your mistake....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

In WHAT way then...?


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

..has anyone seen the Dauntless man ? I thought I just saw him heading for the doors in a hurry...

Welcome mate! If ya can handle the preceeding tripe, you're practically furnuiture...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> 3: You didn't talk to me for two weeks, since you realized it fitted me better than you and that I have better looking legs....



Well  you may be right about that......



Lucky13 said:


> The only thing that you managed to get right there is that I'm male....I'll give you a chance to correct your mistake....



Sorry, I must have mis-typed. I meant your the blonde headed, sheep loving, raging homo-sexual, minimum wage earning, cardboard box living, jockey underwear model brother that we all love.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Sorry, I must have mis-typed. I meant your the blonde headed, sheep loving, raging homo-sexual, minimum wage earning, cardboard box living, jockey underwear model brother that we all love.


 You seem to confuse me with some of your other friends "brother", but being the nice bloke that I am, I won't hold it against you....
I've seen pics of you, on your hit and run visits to Edinburgh, coming out from a couple of wellknown pickup joints...Dirty Dick and Bad Ass.... For the right sum I might be willing to sell them to you...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2008)

and this is why there is a "Get Lucky" thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> and this is why there is a "Get Lucky" thread.


And once again NJ, you're doing an awesome work on that thread!! Top notch and all that!  

Something that you HAVE to read DD, highly recommmended!8)


----------



## DauntlessDriver (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, I ain't headin' for no doors! I'm getting a "warm reception..." hehe...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh dont worry dd it gets likes this about once every 30 days or so, lucky rants and yells and pouts......but it goes away in about a week


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Oh dont worry dd it gets likes this about once every 30 days or so, lucky rants and yells and pouts......but it goes away in about a week


Are youtrying to tell me that I have some kinda period...hmmm?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2008)

Every time you go to visit the old country.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2008)

That's were they have lots of sheep. Right?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2008)

> Oh, I ain't headin' for no doors! I'm getting a "warm reception..." hehe...



Make sure thats not Lucky peeing on ya!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 29, 2008)

DauntlessDriver said:


> Oh, I ain't headin' for no doors! I'm getting a "warm reception..." hehe...



You mean you like Lucky humping your leg?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

geez and Lucky tells us diggers to stay in our corner


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Make sure thats not Lucky peeing on ya!


Just dropped my cup of coffee....sorry! 


Thorlifter said:


> That's were they have lots of sheep. Right?


That's New Zealand you think about.... 


Heinz said:


> geez and Lucky tells us diggers to stay in our corner


Isn't that where the bar is....?


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

HEY! Don't put down our women Lucky..! ..I mean - Oops, did I say that out loud ??


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not to worry mate, I'd never bad mouth you she...women....*phew*...(saved that quite nicely....)...I'm 100% sure that you have  stunningly beautiful she....lassies..!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

god lucky you better stop or you will scare this poor kid away and what corner do us aussie have to stay in


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Isn't that where the bar is....?



 

Original.

if there is a bar though you won't hear from me much


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> god lucky you better stop or you will scare this poor kid away and what corner do us aussie have to stay in


See, up there to the right...a sign that says BAR....THAT corner. You didn't think that meant something else did you??


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

i thought i was to young to go into bars


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

That's what home brew's for mate!  

(LOVE the new siggy too!)


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks man i like it aswell...anyway i tried home brew and i hated it then my dad found out i had some of his beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Then you've never tried Swedish home made "stuff"....strong enough to remove paint and rust....throat clean as a whistle!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2008)

and can be used as a floor polish or dessert topping!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Australian beer is where its at


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Njaco said:


> and can be used as a floor polish or dessert topping!!


So you've tried it?


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

In aviation circles we call it "Avgas", Lucky!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 1, 2008)

so lucky is that why you are so messed up huh sucking down too much avgas


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Huh? Who said that? Anyone there? Helloooo?


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2008)

Avgas also causes blindness.


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

I don't visit the site for a week and find over 600 postings to read. I will glad that things around here has not changed any. 

Welcome, DD

DBII


----------

